# How can I cooler my laptop? IT IS TO HOT

## leiking

My thermalzone is 50C . And when emerging. IT IS 70!

Any method? Thanks

----------

## WvR

50 C idle, 70C under load.... nothing too worry about. One of my laptop regularly goes over 95C. If you really want to make things cooler:

- emerge cpufrequtils or a similar package to control the CPU frequency

- emerge laptop-mode or similar software to reduce power consumption as much as possible

But remember, even when the CPU is idle, it will consume power and it will be warm. 50C is really not a surprising value.

----------

## bandreabis

My Pavilion over load freezed al 80°C.

Now after cleaning and after changing thermal paste (by a technician) it goes up to 65°C maximum. 100€ and fear goes away!

It also depends on which CPU you have.

----------

## WvR

Thermal design is one of the aspects which separates the "high quality" brands from the "not so high quality" brands. The thermal design of laptops is quite complicated. Most users will not use 100% load on the CPU for extended periods of time, and therefore, the cheap brands do not spend too much time considering fans, air flow, heat sinks, radiators, etc. If you use Gentoo, then you will have 100% CPU load for extended periods of time, and thus the temperature of all components will increase. In fact, Gentoo can be seen as a good stress test for the thermal design of a computer.

----------

## toralf

Simple activate cpu governor "ondemand" in the kernel. Ensure, that the module acpi_cpufreq is loaded.

That's almost all. You might check these things too :

```
/usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol d

/usr/sbin/hciconfig hci0 down

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 power on

echo 3000 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs

```

----------

## keet

What kind of C.P.U. do you have, and what kind of laptop?  What is your ambient temperature?  On my laptops, temperatures in the 70s are common when C.P.U. usage is high for long periods of time, though both idle in the 30s and low 40s.  You might be able to improve the problem by ordering some good thermal paste and applying it yourself, though generally disassembling and reassembling a laptop computer is not for the faint of heart or impatient.

Regarding external factors, have you considered using a cooling pad/mat while emerging?  Also, what kind of surface is your computer on?  It will probably be cooler on a hard surface than a soft one.  Maybe you could move it to a cooler part of your house/apartment/cave/other dwelling type?

In general, though, if the temperature is in the 70s during high load, it's not abnormal for a laptop computer.  50 is a bit warm for an idle temperature, but it probably won't hurt anything.

----------

## keet

 *WvR wrote:*   

> One of my laptop[s] regularly goes over 95C.

 

That would worry me.  From what I've read, most computers will initiate a thermal shutdown around 100C.  My wife has a laptop that does exactly that, in fact, so I throttle the C.P.U. temperature to keep it below the maximum, and we keep it on a cooling pad.

----------

## i92guboj

If you are not afraid of getting physical, I suggest opening the case, cleaning it a bit, cleaning your heatsink carefully and shinning it with a soft paper or piece of cloth and alcohol. Then put new thermal silicon onto the cpu surface, put everything back and close the case again.

Depending on the concrete brand and model this is easier said than done, though. But the difference could really worth the trouble.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leiking,

Maximaise the surface area available for cooling during emerge.

Run it on edge with the air outlet uppermost.  Thats a problem to type on of course.

Supporting the edges on two thick books works too, so the air is fee to circulate underneth the machine helps.

----------

## Jaglover

Switching to ondemand governor will not help much, if demand is high the frequency will stay high. I personally do not like laptops (but of course I have one), I use powersave governor and distcc when keeping it up to date.

----------

## WvR

 *keet wrote:*   

>  *WvR wrote:*   One of my laptop[s] regularly goes over 95C. 
> 
> That would worry me.  From what I've read, most computers will initiate a thermal shutdown around 100C.  My wife has a laptop that does exactly that, in fact, so I throttle the C.P.U. temperature to keep it below the maximum, and we keep it on a cooling pad.

 

This was a Lenovo Thinkpad X60 (12 inch). In the beginning it worried me a bit too, but since this was my work laptop, I decided to not bother - I don't have to pay the new one if I break the old one. This machine functioned perfectly for the time that I owned it (2 years and a bit), and the temperature went regularly up to 95C for extended periods (I used this machine also to test some of my Monte Carlo codes and other number crunching).

In my opinion, a thermal safety system is interesting, but a manufacturer should make a laptop such that you don't need a thermal safety system   :Very Happy:  . Give me one good reason that the user should install throttling software to avoid the machine shutting down by the thermal protection system. That is an unforgivable design flaw. The thing should be designed so that with an ambient temperature of 45C, 95% humidity and full load for hours the thing does not overheat. If the temperature gets too high, the CPU frequency should be reduced, but the design should be such that under no circumstances the temperature reaches a dangerous level. This is what separates serious manufacturers from toy makers.

----------

## 6thgenA34

If you don't have time to open the laptop try some compress air and blow all the dust out. Make sure you do that once a month. Also if your laptop is on a desk or something similar you can get 4 bottle caps and stick two together with glue or a screw. Place them toward the back of the laptop so that it will be at an angle. Better air flow. I'm using a 6 year old Hp laptop and starting temp is 35C then at idle its 48C, at full load it goes up to 55C - 65C Nothing too high.

----------

## piedar

 *WvR wrote:*   

>  *keet wrote:*    *WvR wrote:*   One of my laptop[s] regularly goes over 95C. 
> 
> That would worry me.  From what I've read, most computers will initiate a thermal shutdown around 100C.  My wife has a laptop that does exactly that, in fact, so I throttle the C.P.U. temperature to keep it below the maximum, and we keep it on a cooling pad. 
> 
> This was a Lenovo Thinkpad X60 (12 inch). In the beginning it worried me a bit too, but since this was my work laptop, I decided to not bother - I don't have to pay the new one if I break the old one. This machine functioned perfectly for the time that I owned it (2 years and a bit), and the temperature went regularly up to 95C for extended periods (I used this machine also to test some of my Monte Carlo codes and other number crunching).
> ...

 

Intel is way ahead of you - they've had automatic thermal control since P4 and Xeon (and I'm sure AMD does too). http://www.intel.com/cd/ids/developer/asmo-na/eng/downloads/54118.htm?page=2

----------

## keet

 *WvR wrote:*   

> The thing should be designed so that with an ambient temperature of 45C, 95% humidity and full load for hours the thing does not overheat.

 

That would be great, but it will not happen with cheap or even midrange laptops.  A laptop computer like that would need good airflow, high-quality heatsinks, careful design, and a good thermal compound.  It would also depend on the user to clear dust from it and put it on a surface that is conducive to airflow and heat transfer.  For example, if I use my laptop computer on a wooden table, it idles at about 35C.  On my couch, it idles at about 40C.  On a good cooling mat, it might idle at 32C.  At full load on a cooling mat, it stays around 70C, but if I put it on my couch, it would probably be around 83, even when the ambient temperature is 21C.  This is a Toughbook with a dual-core processor that runs at 1.6Ghz.

On the other hand, my desktop computer, with quad-core i7/2600K, can run with about 100% CPU usage at 3.5Ghz for days on end (running Folding at Home) and stay between 45 and 50C, maybe reaching 53C if the weather is quite warm for this area.

----------

## leiking

My laptop is SUMSUMG P330

I follow the hand book installed cpufreqd and laptop-mode. but

when emerging:

➜  ~ git:(master) ✗ sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +91.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)

temp2:        +91.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)

```

cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1 2 3

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 933 MHz - 2.40 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 2.13 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.87 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.47 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 933 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1 2 3

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 1

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 933 MHz - 2.40 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 2.13 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.87 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.47 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 933 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz.

analyzing CPU 2:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1 2 3

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 2

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 933 MHz - 2.40 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 2.13 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.87 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.47 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 933 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz.

analyzing CPU 3:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0 1 2 3

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 3

  maximum transition latency: 10.0 us.

  hardware limits: 933 MHz - 2.40 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 2.13 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.87 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.47 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 933 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz.

```

when emerging with cpufreq & laptop-mode. 

the cpu freq is low but the temp is high. the memory usage is high ..... nealy 100%..

Bugs?

when Idle .the temp is 70c..

I need help. 

OR MY LAPTOP WILL CRASHED!!!!!!

HELP<HELP<HELP!!

```

Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)

C0 (cpu running)        ( 0.0%)

polling           0.1ms ( 0.0%)

C1 mwait          0.8ms ( 2.6%)

C2 mwait          6.9ms (99.0%)

Wakeups-from-idle per second : 177.4    interval: 5.0s

no ACPI power usage estimate available

Top causes for wakeups:

  42.4% (275.8)   [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>

  20.1% (130.6)   chrome

   9.9% ( 64.4)   swapper/0

   7.4% ( 47.8)   swapper/3

   7.1% ( 46.4)   swapper/2

   3.8% ( 24.8)   swapper/1

   2.5% ( 16.4)   [acpi] <interrupt>

   1.6% ( 10.4)   [ath9k, ehci_hcd:usb1] <interrupt>

   1.3% (  8.2)   [ahci] <interrupt>

   0.6% (  4.2)   USB device 1-1.2 : USB Optical Mouse ()

   0.5% (  3.4)   [TLB shootdowns] <kernel IPI>

   0.5% (  3.0)   SignalSender

   0.4% (  2.4)   terminator

   0.4% (  2.4)   awesome

   0.3% (  2.0)   python2.7

   0.3% (  2.0)   kworker/u:2

   0.3% (  1.8)   cpufreqd

   0.2% (  1.0)   [i915] <interrupt>

   0.1% (  0.8)   X

   0.1% (  0.8)   Watchdog

   0.1% (  0.6)   Chrome_IOThread

   0.0% (  0.2)   [eth0] <interrupt>

   0.0% (  0.2)   Chrome_SyncThre

   0.0% (  0.2)   init

   0.0% (  0.2)   Chrome_FileThre

Suggestion: Enable the CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND kernel configuration option.

This option will automatically disable UHCI USB when not in use, and may

save approximately 1 Watt of power.

```

----------

## ultraslinky

I doubt that a laptop can idle at 70 degrees normally... Do you have a cat/dog? If so, you must check for cat/dog hair stuck in the fan, nearly everyone i know who has a cat and a laptop has that problem and they have to open it up every couple of months.

And don't worry, any Intel CPU after the Pentium 3 has thermal safety features inside it, theoretically it should downclock without even shutting down. So your laptop is safe in any case!

----------

## DaggyStyle

open it, clean the cpu fan, reapply cpu thermal paste and if needed, get a notebook cooler.

----------

## The Doctor

On the same vain as what NeddySeagoon recommended, I would also encourage you to consider purchasing an external fan. They run from about $5-$30 on Amazon. In my opinion its worth having, particularly if you are in the habit of stressing your system (and you are or you would not be reading this).

----------

## leiking

 *penguin swordmaster wrote:*   

> On the same vain as what NeddySeagoon recommended, I would also encourage you to consider purchasing an external fan. They run from about $5-$30 on Amazon. In my opinion its worth having, particularly if you are in the habit of stressing your system (and you are or you would not be reading this).

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Can you suggest one ?

After my half day working. the temp is now 60c. The temp from lm-sensor seems lower from not using lm-sensor.

I use cpufreqd lowerd my freq to 1g. ( the offical artical seems not work)

----------

## disi

 *leiking wrote:*   

>  *penguin swordmaster wrote:*   On the same vain as what NeddySeagoon recommended, I would also encourage you to consider purchasing an external fan. They run from about $5-$30 on Amazon. In my opinion its worth having, particularly if you are in the habit of stressing your system (and you are or you would not be reading this). 
> 
>   Can you suggest one ?
> 
> After my half day working. the temp is now 60c. The temp from lm-sensor seems lower from not using lm-sensor.
> ...

 

I had my CPU freak out (without much reason) on 3.x kernels if:

1. Scheduler is not CFQ (otherwise the SSD will freeze the system for ~1-2 seconds on large jobs)

2. not 'tickless system' (this is default anyway, I think)

3. the timer frequency is more than 250Hz (I have a quadcore with HT anyway, so this gives with 150Hzx8 = 1200Hz?)

My dangerous temp is 95C (~125C for the GPU, which runs idle at ~70C) I think and it runs at ~50C if idle.

----------

